# [V] PES 2009 ( 20€ ) ; Fussball Manager 09 ( 25€ ) ; NHL 09 ( 20€ ) für PC , [



## marwin756 (23. Januar 2009)

*[V] PES 2009 ( 20€ ) ; Fussball Manager 09 ( 25€ ) ; NHL 09 ( 20€ ) für PC , [*

Steht ja schon in der Überschrift .

Verkaufe :

Pro Evolution Soccer 2009 ( PC , gebraucht , keine Spuren,sieht aus wie neu , 20€ )
Fussball Manager 09 ( PC , von EA , 1mal installiert , sieht aus wie neu , 25€ )
NHL 09 ( PC , 1mal installiert , ebenfalls wie neu,20€ )

Versandkosten sind inbegriffen .

Suche :

Assasins Creed ( PC )
Crysis ( PC )
Codename Panzers : Cold War ( PC )

Grüße


----------



## marwin756 (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: [V] PES 2009 ( 20€ ) ; Fussball Manager 09 ( 25€ ) ; NHL 09 ( 20€ ) für PC*



			
				marwin756 am 23.01.2009 19:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Steht ja schon in der Überschrift .
> 
> Verkaufe :
> 
> ...


*push*


----------



## flipflop (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: [V] PES 2009 ( 20€ ) ; Fussball Manager 09 ( 25€ ) ; NHL 09 ( 20€ ) für PC*

Hallo Marvin756, 

habe Interesse an:



> Pro Evolution Soccer 2009 ( PC , gebraucht , keine Spuren,sieht aus wie neu , 20€ )
> 
> Versandkosten sind inbegriffen .



Welche Versand ist denn damit gemeint?

Können wir 20€ inkl. Einschreiben Einwurf machen? Dann ist das für 1,6€ mehr versichert.


Gruß,
flipflop


----------



## SoSchautsAus (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: [V] PES 2009 ( 20€ ) ; Fussball Manager 09 ( 25€ ) ; NHL 09 ( 20€ ) für PC*



			
				marwin756 am 23.01.2009 19:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Suche :
> 
> Codename Panzers : Cold War ( PC )


Das wurde doch noch nicht mal veröffentlicht. :o 

SSA


----------



## marwin756 (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: [V] PES 2009 ( 20€ ) ; Fussball Manager 09 ( 25€ ) ; NHL 09 ( 20€ ) für PC*

@flipflop : hast post
@ssa : Hab ich auch schon mitgekriegt , dachte das wäre letztes Jahr irgendwann rausgekommen .   
Naja,auch egal,wenn ich bis dahin nicht alle Spiele los bin .... ^^

Suche :

Crysis
War Leaders - Clash of Nations


----------



## marwin756 (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: [V] PES 2009 ( 20€ ) ; Fussball Manager 09 ( 25€ ) ; NHL 09 ( 20€ ) für PC*

noch da :

NHL 09 

Suche :

War Leaders


----------



## marwin756 (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: [V] PES 2009 ( 20€ ) ; Fussball Manager 09 ( 25€ ) ; NHL 09 ( 20€ ) für PC*

*push*


----------

